# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > آموزش: آموزش فارسی اوراکل به صورت pdf

## aa1111sn

آموزش فارسی اوراکل به صورت pdf

حتما نظرات خودتون رو برام بگزارید یا اگه در کامل شدن این مجموعه پیشنهادی دارید بگین

----------


## ahmad.salimi

با سلام 
من دنبال Odbc driver  براي اوراكل هستم ...
لطفا من را راهنمايي كنيد.
مرسي

----------


## majidmt

آقا جان ما که چیزی ندیدیم

----------


## aa1111sn

چهارمین پست وبلاگ رو نگاه کنین که لینک های آموزش اوراکل رو براتون گزاشتم، اگه باز نتونستین پیدا کنین ! بگین تا باز راهنماییتون کنم.

----------


## majidmt

مقدمه ای بر PL SQL

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/PLSQL.pdf



- مزایای PL SQL

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Advantages of PL SQL.pdf



- متغیرها در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/variables.pdf



- ثابت ها در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/constant.pdf



- رکوردها در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/record.pdf



- دستورات شرطی در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Conditional Statements.pdf



- دستورات تکراری (حلقه ها) در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Iterative Statements.pdf



- cursors در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Cursor.pdf



- procedures در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Stored Procedures.pdf



- تابع ها در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Function.pdf



- تابع ها و procedure های دارای پارامتر در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Parameters in Procedure and Functions.pdf



- رسیدگی به استثنا ها در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Exception Handling.pdf



- trigger ها در اوراکل

http://aasn.freehostia.com/plsql/Triggers.pdf

با کلی سعی و تلاش یافتم یکسره صفحه مشکی بود ممنونم از زحمت شما

----------


## majidmt

http://plsql.persianblog.ir/post/5
اینم لینک مسقیم سایت شما

----------


## aa1111sn

به این صورت که لینک ها رو گزاشتین کاربران نمی تونن دانلود کنند
باید به وبلاگم برن ، آدرسی که اونجا گزاشتم رو در آدرس بار کپی کنند وگرنه به سایت دیگری می رن و pdf رو براشون نمیاره
برای گمراه نشدن کاربران لطفا پستی که لینک ها رو قرار دادین حذف کنین

----------


## masoudmasomi

کتب pl sql

----------


## arashase

سلام دوست عزیز. متاسفانه نتونستم از پی دی اف ها دانلود کنم. من دنبال  دستورات کار با جداول در اوراکل می گردم مانند:
select, altertable,....
در  اس کیو ال.
لطفا مرا راهنمایی فرمایید

----------


## arashase

در واقع برای یادگیری ساخت جدول، درج، انتخاب، حذف، مشخص کردن کلید اصلی و دیگر موارد ابتدایی، باید به کدام فایل پی‌دی‌اف مراجعه کنم؟ ممنون

----------


## aa1111sn

سلام 
اگه تازه کار هستین بهترین پیشنهاد من برای شما کار با plsql developer هست که یک محیط گرافیکی برای کار با اوراکل در اختیارتون قرار می ده
البته قبلش باید اوراکل رو نصب کنین

----------


## bardiazizkhani

ما كه نتونستيم دانلود كنيم لطفا راهنماي بيشتري نماييد

----------


## bardiazizkhani

من بيشتر با vb و C كار ميكنم وميخوام اينرو هم تجربه كنم

----------


## aa1111sn

majidmt کار اشتباهی کرده اند و یک پست که لینک ها در آن قرار دارند، گذاشته اند که سایت freehostia به صورت لینک از یک سایت نمی گذارد فایل دانلود شود
پس برای اینکه فایل ها را بتوانید دانلود کنید به وبلاگ من برید، و لینک هایی را که در آنجا می بینید را کپی کنید و در آدرس بار خود کپی کنید. در این صورت می توانید فایل ها را دانلود کنید

@bardiazizkhani : اوراکل پایگاه داده است و برای برنامه نویسی از آن استفاده نمی شود !!!

----------


## mohitlog

لینکا که کار نمیکنه :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## aa1111sn

دوستانی که تا به حال نتونستند از سرور freehostia فایل را دریافت کنند، سری به وبلاگم بزنن

----------


## aa1111sn

در صورت استقبال از این آموزش ها، مطالب جدیدتر و پیشرفته تری را می نویسم و آپلود می کنم

موفق باشید

----------


## adibnia

> آموزش فارسی اوراکل به صورت pdf
> 
> حتما نظرات خودتون رو برام بگزارید یا اگه در کامل شدن این مجموعه پیشنهادی دارید بگین


 


برای دانلود چرا خطا می ده؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## paladin

> majidmt کار اشتباهی کرده اند و یک پست که لینک ها در آن قرار دارند، گذاشته اند که سایت freehostia به صورت لینک از یک سایت نمی گذارد فایل دانلود شود
> پس برای اینکه فایل ها را بتوانید دانلود کنید به وبلاگ من برید، و لینک هایی را که در آنجا می بینید را کپی کنید و در آدرس بار خود کپی کنید. در این صورت می توانید فایل ها را دانلود کنید
> 
> @bardiazizkhani : اوراکل پایگاه داده است و برای برنامه نویسی از آن استفاده نمی شود !!!



Oracle Developer Suite 10g مجموعه اي كارا براي توليد برنامه هاي كاربردي مي باشد كه اولين بار در ژانويه 1995 با نام Cooperative Development Environment معرفي شد.Oracle Developer Suite 10g علاوه بر فراهم كردن يك رابط كاربري گرافيكي (GUI) امكاناتي را در اختيار كاربر قرار مي دهد تا Formها، گزارشها و گرافيكهاي توانمند را در قالب برنامه هاي كوچك و بزرگ Client/Server اي به كار گيرد و به همين علت معمولاً آن را، نسل دوم محيط هاي توليد نرم افزارهاي Client/Server مي دانند.Oracle Developer Suite 10g بهترين محيط براي توليد نرم افزار براي بانک اطلاعاتي Oracle مي‌باشد، زيرا از تمامي امكانات و توانمندي هاي اينRDBMS پشتيباني کرده و از همان زبان برنامه نويسي استفاده مي كند كه در بانک اطلاعاتي اراکل از آن استفاده شده است.

----------


## peroshat

> آموزش فارسی اوراکل به صورت pdf
> 
> حتما نظرات خودتون رو برام بگزارید یا اگه در کامل شدن این مجموعه پیشنهادی دارید بگین


 سلام اینکه نمیزاره دانلود کنیم

----------


## aa1111sn

من لینک freehostia رو چک کردم ، مشکلی نداشت ، نمی دونم چرا نمی تونین دانلود کنین

هر کس نتونست دانلود کنه، تو وبلاگم (plsql.persianblog.ir) در قسمت نظرات ، ایمیلشو بنویسه تا براش بفرستم

امیدوارم بتونم کمک کوچکی بهتون کرده باشم
موفق باشید

----------


## aa1111sn

تا اینجا برای دوستان عزیزی که تو وبلاگم میلشون رو گزاشته بودن یا به من ایمیل زده بودن فایلهای آموزشی رو فرستادم
اگه کسی تا اینجا ایمیلشو به هر نحو گفته و من براش میل نکردم بگه که دوباره براش بفرستم

----------


## aa1111sn

دوستانی که سایت دارن یا یه سایت آپلود خوب می شناسن بگن من براشون فایل ها رو میل کنم ، اونها یه لینک تو این فروم بزارن تا بچه ها استفاده کنن

----------


## pardis11

> دوستانی که سایت دارن یا یه سایت آپلود خوب می شناسن بگن من براشون فایل ها رو میل کنم ، اونها یه لینک تو این فروم بزارن تا بچه ها استفاده کنن


همینجا هم میتونین آپلود کنین چون آموزش هست و خیلی ها بهش نیاز دارن.
اگر نشد بهتره در http://www.4shared.com آپلود کنین.خواهشن تو رپید فقط نزارین. با سپاس

----------


## aa1111sn

لینک جدید دانلود آموزش فارسی اوراکل - plsql را در وبلاگم گذاشتم.

http://plsql.persianblog.ir

----------


## بابک بامداد

> آموزش فارسی اوراکل به صورت pdf
> 
> حتما نظرات خودتون رو برام بگزارید یا اگه در کامل شدن این مجموعه پیشنهادی دارید بگین


 سلام من تازه وارد هستم من نتونستم آدرس وبلاگ شما را پیدا کنم میشه برای منم میل کنید ممنون 
gharibeh7@yahoo.com

----------


## oracle_dba

> در واقع برای یادگیری ساخت جدول، درج، انتخاب، حذف، مشخص کردن کلید اصلی و دیگر موارد ابتدایی، باید به کدام فایل پی‌دی‌اف مراجعه کنم؟ ممنون


سلام
دوست عزیز شما باید plsql  رو بخونید

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

> majidmt کار اشتباهی کرده اند و یک پست که لینک ها در آن قرار دارند، گذاشته اند که سایت freehostia به صورت لینک از یک سایت نمی گذارد فایل دانلود شود
> پس برای اینکه فایل ها را بتوانید دانلود کنید به وبلاگ من برید، و لینک هایی را که در آنجا می بینید را کپی کنید و در آدرس بار خود کپی کنید. در این صورت می توانید فایل ها را دانلود کنید
> 
> @bardiazizkhani : اوراکل پایگاه داده است و برای برنامه نویسی از آن استفاده نمی شود !!!


ممنون از جوابتون ولي در مورد موضوعي اطلاع نداريد يا اطلاع کمي داريد خواهشاً جواب قطعي ندهيد
نه تنها در  Vb‌ بلکه در ساير محيط هاي برنامه نويسي با استفاده از کامپوننت هاي CoreLAB و ساير ابزارها مي تونيد از پايگاه داده اوراکل استفاده کنيد در مورد مطالب وبلاگ هم بايد عرض کنيد در کل مطلب مفيدي نداره وبلاگ زير خيلي جامع تر و بهتره
http://www.dboracle.blogfa.com/

----------


## aa1111sn

من از روی جمله ای که نوشته بودید :
<<من بيشتر با vb و C كار ميكنم وميخوام اينرو هم تجربه كنم 		>>

در هر صورت ممنون که این وبلاگ رو معرفی کردید

----------


## صادق صدقی

آقا لینک درست بود
اولا مرسی
من هیچ چی یاد ندارم از اوراکل
عشقمه که یاد بگیرم
plsql یعنی چی؟
اوراکله؟
استارت رو با همین پی دی اف ها بزنم؟

----------


## aa1111sn

سلام
سطح این pdf ها متوسط رو به بالاست، اگه تا به حال هیچ گونه آشنایی در استفاده از دیتابیس ندارین بهتره یکسری مقدماتش رو مطالعه کنید
اینطوری فهم مطالب این pdf ها هم براتون راحت تر می شه.
باز اگه کمکی از دست من بربیاد خوشحال می شم کمکتون کنم
موفق باشید

----------


## معین پازوکی

سلام 
اول عذر خواهی میکنم چون سوالم در حضور شما دوستان با دانش بسیار ابتداییه....
من نمیدونم چطور باید وارد محیط اوراکل شد
فقط در همین حد میدونم که user name ای که باید وارد کنم scott است.
ولی در جلوی عبارات password و host string چی باید وارد کرد.
ممنون میشم اگر منو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## devil00x

دوست عزیز این scott که شما می گید یکی از user هایی هست که می تونید استفاده کنید اونم در صورتی که اسکیمای مربوط به اون رو نصب کرده باشید و گرنه user های اصلی اوراکل که ادمین ها زیاد با اونها کار می کنند sys ,  system هستش.

----------


## aa1111sn

سلام دوستان

سایت جدید من برای آموزش ایجاد شد:

www.e-amoozesh.com

خوشحال می شم نظراتتون رو برام ارسال کنین.

موفق باشین

----------


## sobhan1990

لینک دانلود تصحیح شد:

http://www.4shared.com/get/k6h7N2tK/plsql-farsi.html

----------

